
Why Stephen Wolfram's Research Program Is a Dead End - DarkContinent
https://www.singlelunch.com/2020/04/23/why-stephen-wolframs-research-program-is-a-dead-end/
======
sova
While I agree that it is a dead-end in terms of formalisation, I think there
are many things worth noting from ANKS:

\+ From small simple beeps and boops we can get orchestrated incomprehensibly
large aesthetically pleasing pieces of generated glory.

\+ We can learn about the fundamentals of a game by simply studying the input
and the output, without really understanding how the in-between step works.

\+ We can transform data from algorithmic to visual, and try and infer
patterns this way.

Thus, Wolfram might be intimating that because we can go from the algorithmic
to the visual (or sense-able), we can perhaps go backwards, our experience to
some sort of algorithm thereof. To me it looks more like the study of the
unfoldment of the universe/cosmos, and less about empiricism. Granted, it is
based on repeated events, which is the fundamental assumption of Science.

